# Finally............it's A Loft!



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, my loft is finally finished. When we decided to build it, it was to be built
where we already had our pigeons, in an enclosure under our second floor deck. So..........
where to keep or birds while the construction was going on. Why, in the house of course!
Our dining room became the Bird Room. Can't tell you all how much fun that was. Not! Cages
all over the room, seed being thrown all over. And on the weekends, running out and putting
up temporary shelves and perches so that they could be outside exercising and bathing on 
the weekends. Then, Sunday night, we would have to retrieve the birds, and pull down the
temporary perches, so that construction could resume on Monday morning. Interesting time.
Building a loft under the deck was not as easy as it would have been to put up a separate 
building. But finally, it is done, and all the birds are enjoying the comforts of home, outside 
of mine.............Just outside, because actually, if you open one of the windows to our backyard, 
you can climb right into the loft. I know that sounds weird, but I love it. I can open the
window, and Luigi and Pinz, who I raised from about 2 days old, come to the sill, and climb 
in to visit me. I can check on them anytime,without even going outside. There is a light 
in the loft, which I can turn on from inside the house. It's different, but it works for me. It is 
stucco, 8X10, with large windows, because I wanted it to have a lot of light in our shady backyard. 
The 4X6X6' aviary is accessible to the birds by way of a window which opens onto it. It is
insulated, and I had him build an extra little extension onto it for storage. The roof is a rubber roof, 
just under the upstairs deck. It has cubbies and perches, and the floor is raised up off the 
ground. A layer of hardware cloth was put down before the plastic composite decking that we used 
for the floor. It's perfect for us, and the birds seem to like it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A few more photos of our new loft.








So there it is, FINALLY!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Wow! That looks to be really nice and the pijes seem to be enjoying their new pad.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Gorgeous! Great pictures.
Congratulations in getting you dinning room back. It must be nice to not have it full of cages.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Charis said:


> Gorgeous! Great pictures.
> Congratulations in getting you dinning room back. It must be nice to not have it full of cages.


You have no idea what it is like to see the dining room table again.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very, very nice loft and aviary! Loved the sign you put up inside the new loft!

Terry


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Very, very nice Your birds will be very happy


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Jay........Great Job!! Birds seem to love their new accommodations and are having a grand time. Love your sign. It is truly a home that only love could have built.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> You have no idea what it is like to see the dining room table again.


Jay, your new loft looks wonderful! 

I have not seen the top of my dining room table for about 10 years.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That looks very nice. I'm sure the birds love it!!


----------

